# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  10 признаков мужчины, за которого стоит выйти замуж

## Irina

*Он прилично одет и хорошо воспитан*

Умная девушка разглядит настоящего мужчину и за непрезентабельным внешним видом. Но вот умение себя вести необходимо. Не ищи того, кто способен продемонстрировать аристократичную изысканность манер, но соблюдение общепринятых норм — отсутствие грубости, хамства — обязательно. Желательны элементарные навыки ухаживания: открыть перед дамой дверь, помочь одеться (верхнюю одежду в театре, а не свою рубашку после секса, хотя последнее тоже не помешает), заплатить в ресторане и т. п.

*Он всегда готов помочь тебе, если это необходимо*

Это очень важный пункт. Мужчина, которому ты действительно нужна и интересна, никогда не откажет тебе в помощи. Может быть, у него не хватит денег на дорогой ресторан, но для того, чтобы перевезти вещи твоей мамы с одной квартиры на другую, он найдет и время, и силы. И не пропусти того, кто сам замечает твои проблемы и способен их решить без лишних слов.

*Он искренне восхищается тобой*

Далеко не все мужчины умеют говорить роскошные комплименты. Скажу даже больше: слишком цветистые фразы в твой адрес подозрительны. Виртуозное владение словом — это профессиональное оружие бабников. Но постарайся заметить глаза, загоревшиеся при твоем появлении, и пусть неуклюже, но искренне высказанный восторг.

*Он хочет иметь крепкую семью и любит детей*

Общаясь с тобой, мужчина так или иначе будет выражать свое отношение к традиционным ценностям. И если для него дети — примерно то же самое, что для тебя тараканы (ни к чему их разводить), а штамп в паспорте — синоним похоронного колокола, то стоит задуматься о перспективах дальнейших отношений. Хотя большая любовь и не таких экземпляров превращала в примерных семьянинов! Но вот если мужчина спокойно относится к возможному браку (одержимые этой идеей тоже выглядят подозрительно), а чужие дети у него вызывают если не умиление, то хотя бы интерес и желание поиграть с ними, то это положительный симптом.

*Он может обеспечить себя и будущую семью. Или хотя бы стремится к этому*

Деньги, конечно, не главное. Сегодня они есть, а завтра нет. Главное — умение и желание мужчины создать для вас обоих и будущих детей достойные условия существования. Поэтому не беспокой понапрасну тех, кто лежит на диване. Но и не перепутай, если он действительно устал. Тоже ведь человек!

*Он хорошо относится к домашним животным
*
Этот пункт, конечно, довольно спорный. Некоторых в детстве так кусают собаки, что они потом всю жизнь при их появлении заикаются. Но хорошее отношение к животным, так же как к детям и всем, кто слабее (финансово, физически, морально), — это показатель доброты и внутреннего благородства мужчины

*Тебе с ним по–настоящему интересно разговаривать и приятно молчать*

В одном из произведений Виктории Токаревой героиня, отвечая на вопрос, чем занимаются муж и жена, говорит без лишних раздумий: "Они разговаривают". Если тебе с человеком не о чем поговорить, то и жить ты с ним не сможешь. Еще один серьезный признак гармоничных отношений — возможность спокойно помолчать в обществе друг друга, не испытывая при этом неудобства. Ведь жизнь все–таки не светский раут, и в ней должно быть место тишине.

*Тебе с ним по–настоящему хорошо в постели. Без притворства*

Настоящего брака без настоящего секса не бывает. А настоящий секс — это не сложность исполняемых акробатических трюков и частота использования предметов из секс–шопа. Вам просто должно быть хорошо вместе. И тогда можно что–то менять и что–то совершенствовать. Главное — чтобы вы хотели друг друга.

*Он познакомил тебя с родственниками. И они тебе понравились*

Мужчина и женщина, начиная встречаться, рано или поздно проходят своеобразный обряд посвящения. Они впускают друг друга в свой мир: семья, друзья, увлечения. Если тебя устраивает окружение мужчины, смело записывай это в плюс ваших отношений.

*Он сделал тебе предложение*

Романтично или не очень. С паданием на колени или без. В ресторане или в лифте. С бриллиантовым кольцом или с розовым шариком. На самом деле все это не имеет принципиального значения, если ты хочешь ответить "да".
Ну и, конечно, все это бессмысленно без еще одного пункта. Ты любишь его. И этот пункт не нуждается в комментариях.

----------


## Энрика

если все без исключения,то да)

----------

